# Altavoces de TV, que potencia pueden dar?



## Alfgu (Dic 25, 2007)

Buenas tardes, pues eso que me he hecho con estos altavoces de TV identicos a los de las fotos, y el problema que tengo es que no pone la potencia ni RMS ni pico, 2 son de un TV grundig (los de la fotos) y los otros dos son identicos pero de un TV Sony los 4 son de 4 Ohmios y la pregunta ¿aguantarian entre 3 y 5 watios de potencia? aunque el amplificador que le quiero poner es este kit que venden en esta pagina http://todoelectronica.com/amplificador-stereo-walkman-p-286.html ya que consume "poquito" (400mA a 6-9V) y es stereo 2x2 watios y asi me lo podria llevar a donde fuese y poder escuchar el Mp3 o la miniTV que tengo.
Estos altavoces miden 11 cm de largo y 5 cm de ancho (4,5" x 2" aprox.)

http://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2512071101nx1.jpg
http://img246.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2512071102xc8.jpg


----------



## leop4 (Dic 25, 2007)

y basicamente si pero noto que tienen suspencion acustica lo cual eso no lo tienen muchos parlantes, todos los que tienen esa suspencion es para que no se rompan y de mejor acustica. a maxima potencia supongo yo. pero 2w es muy poco te sugiero que le des un poquito mas o sea 4 5 w como tu dijiste esos parlantes deven soportar hasta 10w mas o menos fijate aca http://www.clubse.com.ar/MONTAJES/nota25.htm o aca que biene con su pcb y todo http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/T/D/A/7/TDA7496SA.shtml ... espero que te sirva...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 25, 2007)

Primero mira si hay una almohadilla que sujeta la menbrana, suele deteriorarse con el tiempo.
Debe ser de tacto sueve pero no gomoso, no debe estar rota ni romperse con solo pasar el dedo. se degrada muy facilmente.

Si detectas algun indicio mejor no los aproveches, con solo tocarlo se terminanran por romper.

Las tipicas potencias son de 4..10W como mucho.

Yo tambien te recomendaria un minimo de 4W te lo puedes fabricar facilmente con un tda2003 o similar y una placa de puntos


----------



## Alfgu (Dic 25, 2007)

Tiopepe quitando estos dos de la foto que tienen la goma espuma de la suspension del cono un pelin tocada pero tiene facil arreglo (no seria la primera vez que arreglase una suspension exterior del cono con papel higienico o cleenex y todavia funcionan y con bastante fuerza), por lo demas estan intactos.

Leop4 respecto a los circuitos que me has puesto tienen una pequeña pega que son para 8 Ohmnios mientras que los altavoces son para 4 Ohm.

Y si aguantan 10 Watios me estoy empezando a replantearme el meter un amplificador en condiciones como los de 5 W que me habeis puesto. Bueno mas que otra cosa 2 de ellos los queria poner en el amplificador de la pagina que os he puesto para poder escuchar el Mp3 fuera de casa sin auriculares y los otros dos pues si que convendria hacer un amplificador mas acorde a su potencia.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## leop4 (Dic 25, 2007)

si pero yo a los ohmnos mucha bola no le doy yo conecto parlantes de 4 ohms  un amplificador de 16 ohms o 8 ohms eso a mi no me interesa mientras suene bien alcansa y sabra. no te agas problemas por 4 a 8 ohms no pasa nada no se te van a explotar quedata tranquilo que tienen que sonar de lujo jeje.


----------



## Alfgu (Dic 26, 2007)

Prefiero asegurarme, por si acaso, aunque con lo que les he probado a los 4 que tengo, es con una radio de bolsillo (conectados a la salida Jack de los auriculares que son 32 Ohm de salida) y con el Mp3 de bolsillo con apenas sin distorsion y la verdad que para ser tan pequeñitos suenan de maravilla, mucho mejor de los que compramos para escuchar la musica desde ordenador se nota que los de Nokia los hicieron a conciencia para esas 2 marcas de Tv que he puesto.


----------

